
Open Source Ad Stats - Stack Overflow - niyazpk
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/01/open-source-ad-stats/
======
patio11
That is six flavors of brilliant. It StackOverflow demonstrate that ads may
have an actual ROI despite being pitched at an audience of ad-blind cynical
techies without having to expose data from advertisers (which they typically
will not go for). Granted, people might click on OSS ads more than they'd
click on genuine advertisements but, hey, overestimating effectiveness is not
exactly a showstopper for the publisher.

------
paraschopra
There is a lot of interesting data to analyze. Like most of the ads have <1%
CTR but two out of them have >1%: one contains a human face and the other
contains a terminal. Rest contain some text/images over mostly white
background.

